# Briancon - vergleichbare Location



## Diva (10. August 2004)

Hallo!

Für die, die schon in Briancon waren: Ihr wisst, dass das eine sehr vielseitige Gegend ist, mit etlichen Möglichkeiten für MTB-Touren. Mir wurde es jedenfalls in 2 Wochen nicht langweilig.

Kennt jemand einen ähnlich guten Ausgangspunkt (weite Täler mit vielen Möglichkeiten) in den Alpen?

Danke schon mal für Antworten!

Diva


----------



## mark_bee (10. August 2004)

Hi Diva,
da gibt es natürlich sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten in den Alpen.
Ich war vor einigen Jahren im Val Cenis in Lanslevillard zum biken. Sehr
schönes Revier. Von dort aus kannst Du z.B. direkt auf den Mt. Malamont
biken. Oder zum Fort Turra und und und...
Das ist sicherlich ein ähnliches gutes Revier wie Briacon. Ansonsten sind natürlich die Dolomiten immer eine Reise wert.

grüsse
m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (11. August 2004)

In den Dolomiten sind die Täler zu eng, deshalb hat man da schon Einschränkungen. 
Direkt von Briancon (Campingplatz oberhalb Briancon) aus haben wir 12 verschiedene Touren unternommen, weil man von dort aus in viele verschiedene Täler gelangt.


----------



## Diva (6. September 2004)

Hi mark-bee, 
bei unserem Westalpencross wollten wir über den Malamott, aber da war gerade schlechtes Wetter und so sind wir nur über den Mont Cenie gefahren. Da hatte es auf 2100m immerhin noch 10 Grad. Dann runter nach Modane (sehr hässlicher Ort) und dann erst beim 2. Anlauf über den Col du Frejus, weil wieder einmal die Karte nicht stimmte...Gibts in Lanslevilliard (ich glaube da sind wir auch durchgekommen bzw. waren nicht weit weg davon) einen schönen Campingplatz?
Grüße Diva


----------



## Carsten (6. September 2004)

Briancon ? Wo ist das?

Mein Favorit ist die Gegend ums Stilfser Joch...da findest Du was für 6-8 Tage, jeden Tag 3000 hm und 90 km 

Umbrail-Bocca-Forcola-Lado die Fraele
Goldseetrail
Matrischjoch
Val Uina
Eisjöchl...

na ja jetzt geht´s schon weiter weg


----------



## Diva (7. September 2004)

In Briancon beginnt auch der Col de Izoard. 
Bekannt ist Dir vielleicht der Mont Chaberton,
als schöner MTB-Berg. Davon kann ich aber nur abraten. 
Eine ewige Schieberei. Einmal im Jahr soll aber ein 
Berglauf stattfinden, wofür sie den Weg etwas herrichten. 
Vielleicht kann man in den darauffolgenden Wochen 
wirklich fahren...


----------



## mark_bee (8. September 2004)

Hi Diva,
ihr wolltet beim Westalpencross über den Malamot? Welche Route seid ihr gefahren? Ich bin vor 2 Jahren die Route von Achim Zahn (Genfer See - Ventimiglia) gefahren. War wirklich herrlich.
Ich glaube es gibt einen Campingplatz in Lanslevillard. Ich kann Dir leider nicht genau sagen ob er gut ist. Es ist schon einige Jahre her als ich dort war. Schau mal unter google da habe ich auf die schnelle folgendes gefunden.
---schnipp---
Camping-Caravaneige : 
Un caravaneige
73480 Val cenis Lanslevillard, tél. 04.79.05.90.52, fax : 04.79.05.90.52, 100 emplacements, ouvert : saisons hiver - Eté
---schnapp---

Nächstes Jahr gehts für mich auch wieder in die Westalpen. Ist einfache ein g.... Revier.

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Bikingrules (8. September 2004)

@Diva:

War schon 2x mit der KTM auf dem Mont Chaberton. Hab mich damals schon gefragt, warum man da mit dem MTB hoch will. Ok, die Aussicht ist klasse. Die hat man aber auch vom Tortenbunker am Col de Granon oder von der Assietta Kammstraße.


----------



## Diva (9. September 2004)

@ Bikingrules
Mit der KTM? Wann war das? 2002 war der Pass jedenfalls schon für Motorräder gesperrt. Alle die da hochfahren und erwischt werden, müssen ihre Maschinen stehen lassen und zu Fuß wieder runter laufen. Kein Spaß mit Stiefeln bei Hitze. Die Maschinen werden dann via Hubschrauber runtergeflogen.

Col de Granon sagt mir jetzt gar nichts. Mal nachsehen, wo der ist bzw. ob ich schon dort war. Assietta Grenzkammstraße bin ich letztes Jahr bei einer Alpenüberquerung gefahren. Sehr schön!

@mark-bee
Wir wollten vom Mont Cenie aus über den Malamot fahren. D. h., es wäre im Wesentlichen ein schöner Zusatzschlenkerer gewesen. Wir kamen von Ferrera Cenisio (von Susa aus kommend) über den Malamot und weiter Richtung Lanslelourd nach Modane, aber der Malamot war in Schneewolken. 
Aber der Stausee oben am Mont Cenie ist echt schön und die Aussicht vom Malamot auf diesen muss wohl noch schöner sein...

Diva


----------



## Bikingrules (9. September 2004)

@Diva:

Das war 97&99, da war's noch erlaubt. Der Chaberton ist seit paar Jahren nur noch mit Sondergenehmigung per Enduro zu befahren. Ausserdem soll er seit letztem Jahr fast nicht mehr passierbar sein (lt. Enduroabenteuer und ähnlichen Zeitschriften), da ein Teil der Trasse so abgerutscht ist, dass die Enduro beim Passieren gesichert werden müsste.

Der Col de Granon ist nördlich von Briancon. Du erreichst ihn von der Straße Richtung Col du Galibier, in Chantemerle rechts abbiegen (kleine Asphaltstraße, oben Abzweigung zu einem alten Fort) oder von der Straße zum Col de l'Echelle, in der Nähe von Val-des-Pres links abbiegen (Schotterpise, die für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt ist). Oben kann man zum Fort Olive (wenn mich mein Namensgedächtnis nicht täuscht) und zum Tortenbunker (kreisrunder Turm) fahren. Bin's zwar auch nur per Enduro gefahren, würde mit dem MTB aber auch Spaß machen - im Gegensatz zum Chaberton.


----------



## eurofighter (25. Februar 2006)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Für die, die schon in Briancon waren: Ihr wisst, dass das eine sehr vielseitige Gegend ist, mit etlichen Möglichkeiten für MTB-Touren. Mir wurde es jedenfalls in 2 Wochen nicht langweilig.
> 
> ...




Ich hätte noch Tende in den Seealpen als Vorschlag. Ok, mit Briancon kann es bezüglich der Anzahl möglicher Touren nicht ganz mithalten, aber vom Charakter her ist es sehr ähnlich. Ich war eine Woche dort und habe immer noch ein paar Touren auf der to-do-Liste.

Tourenbeispiele:
- Tenda Pass
- Ligurische Grenzkammstraße
- Valle de Merveilles
- Fortsetzung der Lig. Grenzkammstraße bis and Meer (mit Bahn zurück)
- Maira-Stura-Kammstraße (Anfahrt mit Auto nötig)
- und noch einige unerforschte Trail-Abfahrten von der VTT-Infotafel im Ort...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PACE- (25. Februar 2006)

Ich war  vorletzten Sommer in der  im Val Cenis.







In  Lanslebourg/Lanslevillard gibt es 2 Campingplätze, sind beide nah an der Strasse, der eine für Wintercamping betoniert. Talabwärts in Termignon gibt es 2 bessere. Der schönste ist aber etwas weiter oben im Tal bei Bessans.
Touren fahren kannst du da endlos, war 10 Tage dort. Eine gute Grundlage für die Tourenplanung sind die ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken und eine Karte dazu. Die Routen sind wie Skipisten markiert und die schwarzen Strecken nicht ohne.
Falls du dahin willst kann ich dir noch gerne ein paar Tipps geben.
Grosser Vorteil ist auch, das du weiter ins Susa Tal zur Assieta und Col de Somelier usw fahren kannst.

Weitere Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10925 

gruss andreas


----------



## Hegi (27. Februar 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Briancon ? Wo ist das?



@carsten
einer der top bike spots in den westalpen  gleich neben dem nächsten top spot dem val di susa
etwa noch nicht dagewesen?  


@diva
tende kann ich wie einer meiner vorredner auch empfehlen 

und dann gibts noch st. paul im ubaye-tal  

Von St. Paul zum Parpaillon-Passtunnel / Cottische Alpen
Von St.Paul zum Ref. Maljasset / Cottische Alpen
Fort Tournoux, Fort de Corres, Serre de l'Aut / Cottische Alpen
Von St. Paul zum Fort de la Croix und Mallemort / Cottische Alpen

und noch einiges mehr!

alles herrlich Touren zu alten Festungen! wir waren 2002 dort unterwegs!
st. paul ist ein ganz süßes kleines dorf... ein super hotel! ein supermarkt! eine kirche und eine bar und natürlich einige häuser und sonst nix!


----------



## foda (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo Diva,
kannst Du ein paar Empfehlungen für schöne Touren in der Nähe von Briancon geben? Wo gibts die schönsten Abfahrten?
Vielleicht hast Du generell ein paar Tips für die Westalpen?


----------



## schneider (5. März 2006)

hallo

würde mich foda gerne anschließen.

suche auch unterkunft bzw name des oft angesprochenen campings und touren ggf guide book von der gegend und info´s über die westalpen gegend ansich.  was sind das dort für touren? 
welcher anspruch ist das. sind da auch xc touren bei? kanne mich wiegesagt null aus dort war bisher im luberon, am salagou und im esterel.  ist das vergleichbar?


----------



## Diva (6. März 2006)

@schneider
Habe Dir PM geschickt. Was versteht man unter XC Touren?
Vielleicht entspricht das ja gar nicht Deinen Vorstellungen?

@Foda
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Touren was für Dich sind, weil Du speziell nach Abfahrten fragst. Wir machen keine Touren, die auf Abfahrten ausgerichtet sind. Uns sind Landschaft und eine gewisse Höhe (wg. der Aussicht) wichtig und um an Höhe zu gewinnen fahren wir auch gerne mal auf Asphalt. Bei der Abfahrt schauen wir aber schon immer, dass wir was schönes neben der Straße finden. In Briancon gibt es ziemlich viel Schotter, was ich persönlich nicht so gern mag. Mir sind wurzelige Wald- und Wiesenwege lieber.

@Hegi
Danke für die Tipps - werde ich mit meinem "Guide" checken 

@woe / eurofighter
die ganzen Grenzkammstraßen habe ich in der Gegend im Rahmen von Alpenüberquerungen schon durch - wirklich sehr schön. 
Vom Tendepass kenne ich nur die eine Asphaltauffahrt zur Ligurischen...

@Carsten
schöne Gegend, die ich zum Teil auch schon mit Bike/RR kenne - leider alles sehr hochfrequentiert begangen / befahren

@mark-bee
Val Cenis - da grenzt doch der Nationalpark mit dem Bikeverbot an... 
Von daher hat man dann eingeschränkte Tourenmöglichkeiten...

Aber nur weiter her mit Euren Kommentaren/Tipps!

Viele Grüße, Manu


----------



## -PACE- (6. März 2006)

@Diva,

auch wenn der Nationalpark an das Val Cenis grenzt, gibt es dort immer noch genügend Touren für 1-2 Wochen. Im Nationalpark gibt es eine Bikeroute die vor allem landschaftlich sehr schön ist.
gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda (7. März 2006)

Ich mag landschaftlich schöne Touren auch sehr gern!
Bei den Abfahrten bevorzuge ich ähnliche Sachen wie Du, Diva.
Vielleicht kannst Du einfach mal 2 bis 3 Touren beschreiben, die Dich da besonders beeindruckt haben. Vielleicht mit ein paar Sätzen noch was daran so schön war.

Es scheint als wären die meisten hier schon mal am Tenda/Lig. Grenzkammhöhenstr. gewesen. In welchem Zeitraum kann man diese Tour denn machen? Geht das früher als die Alpenpässe, weils recht südlich ist?


----------



## Diva (9. März 2006)

Der beste Zeitpunkt für Briancon ist Juli / August.
Bei der Ligurischen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es auch früher geht, aber da man ja meistens auf über 1500m fährt könnte es trotzdem kühl sein. 
Wir hatten dort im Mega-Sommer 2003 ca. 20 Grad.

Ich kann was die Touren angeht nur Stichpunkte nennen, die Ihr selbst auf einer Wander-Karte suchen müsst und die entsprechende Verbindung dazu. 

Der Campingplatz liegt oberhalb der Ortschaft Briancon in Richtung Montgenevre (Skigebiet) fahrend in der Ortschaft Lavachette. Bäcker und kleine Geschäfte gibts im Ort. In Briancon (ca. 4 km) gibt es einen großen Supermarkt wo man auch frischen Fisch kaufen kann. Da hat uns das Köcheln am Campingplatz richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Aber passt auf, dass die Fische schon ausgenommen sind... ;-)
Briancon bietet Wahnsinns-Tourenmöglichkeiten!
Als wir 99 dort waren hatten wir leider schlechtes Wetter, aber 2002 war echt klasse. Bei unserem Alpencross vorletztes Jahr sind wir noch über Badoneccia (italienische Nachbarort) über den Passo Mulateria gefahren - ein Traumpass mit vielen Kehren und tollen Ausblicken und schmalen Trials. 
Ein echtes Hightlight ist auch die Tour zum Sommelier über den Col de'Echelle. 
Weitere Touren habe ich anliegend aus unseren Aufzeichnungen kopiert.  Beim nächsten Urlaub dort würden wir vielleicht auch mal 2 bis 3-Tagestouren von Briancon aus machen. Was Ihr Euch auf jeden Fall sparen könnt, ist die Tour zum Chaberton, außer Ihr steht auf Wandertouren mit Fahrrad. Die Pässe sind allerdings zu verschienenen Zeitpunkten in unterschiedlichem Zustand. Z. B. soll einmal im Jahr ein Lauf stattfinden auf den Mt. Chaberton und der Weg soll dann besser sein. Vielleicht hört Ihr Euch einfach um oder fragt andere MTBer. Auch der Sommelier war bei uns in gutem Zustand und man konnte wirklich ohne rumzuquetschen hochfahren. Wir haben aber auch schon anderes gehört.

02.08.1999 (Ford Janos) 5h-Tour
landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour

03.08.1999 (Granon) 8h-Tour
20.07.2002 Valle Claree (500 hm) 45km
21.07.2002 Valle Etroele (1100 hm) 55km
22.07.2002 Trois Lacs (1800 hm) 85km

23.07.2002 TdF 2 Alpes (2100 hm) 125km
Besuch einer Tour de France-Etappe bei einer Bergankunft

24.07.2002 Croix de Toulouse (750 hm) 20km
25.07.2002 Col de Lauze (1300 hm) 45km

27.07.2002 Col Sommelier (2700 hm) 115km
Traumhafte Tour - leider keine Rundtour möglich

28.07.2002 Lac Oroyelte (1000 hm) 40km
netter Badesee nahe Briancon, allerdings viel Ausflügler am Wochenende, die einen bei der Auffahrt mit Staub panieren

29.07.2002 Ronda Extrema Izoard (2800 hm) 100km

30.07.2002 Chaberton (1900 hm) 50km
Vergiss es...

Ansonsten kann man in der Gegend noch hervorragend wandern oder klettern! Ich erinnere mich an eine Wandertour zu einem Gletscher. 
Der Campingplatz hat auch einen eigenen Pool zum relaxen 
Das sind jetzt 13 Tourenvorschläge, schaut mal in der Karte nach. 
Golfen kann man in Montgenevre übrigens auch noch...

Vielleicht fahren wir dieses Jahr auch mal wieder nach Briancon... Achja, noch ein Hinweis: Bardoneccia ist ein hübsches italienisches kleines Städtchen und wäre auch ein guter Ausgangspunkt, nur der Campingplatz dort ist total spießig und liegt direkt an der Straße - keine wirkliche Alternative.

Vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen auch einen Führer davon, was ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht hoffe. Die Gegend dort ist noch so schön unverdorben und ursprünglich und man ist nahezu alleine dort. Deswegen fahren wir auch so gerne in die Westalpen. 

Vor Juli würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren, weil da die Pässe noch verschneit sein können...

Viele Grüße, Manu


----------



## Hegi (9. März 2006)

ich kann da noch im ort oulx das hotel nible empfehlen  
wenn man halbpension bucht bekommt man abends ein spitzen essen... die antipasti theke ist göttlich 

Nible' ** 
 Indirizzo Via Riccardo Ghiotti, 19 - Gad 
10056 Oulx (TO) - Piemonte
Tel 0122/832372
Fax 0122/832372

und von dort ist es auch nie weit zum col sommeiler, fort jafferau, assietta kammstraße oder nach briancon  

http://www.peverada.it/mtb/percorsi/

und das hier ist der beste tourenlink der region... fast zu jedem fort oder zu jeder militärstraße gibts eine tourenbeschreibung oft mit bildern, HP und karte   

hier nur mal ein beispiel die tour zum col sommeiller

http://www.peveradasnc.it/mtb/percorsi/sommeiller.htm


----------



## Diva (10. März 2006)

super Link!!!


----------



## CHT (10. März 2006)

...eine schöne Location ist das Posto Tappa (mit 7-Gänge-Menü am Abend) in Mamora-Vernetti:
http://www.ghironda.com/valmaira/pages/998114.htm


----------



## foda (17. März 2006)

Danke für die Info.
Ich werd dieses Jahr auch mal hinfahren.


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2006)

Naben zusammen,

die italienische Seite bietet ähnliche Möglichkeiten, ich war im September 2005 in Salbertrand, allerdings motorisiert. 

Enduro_Alpen_Classic_ Sind ein paar nette Panoramafotos der Westalpen dabei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Diva (23. August 2006)

So, liebe Freunde der Westalpen - jetzt will ich mal hören, wo Ihr Euch in den Westalpen so rumgetrieben habt...!!!

Leider wurde aus unserem geplanten Frankreich-Urlaub in Lanslevillard / Besans nichts, weil uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Planung machte. 

Hatten die letzten beiden Wochen Urlaub und sind nur eine Tour gefahren: die zum Mont Malamot. Wirklich traumhaft und wieder sehr einsam.

Dann sind wir weiter nach Finale / Ligurien geflüchtet, wo es zwar auch gewittrig, aber wenigstens warm war. Die Trails waren toll und trocken, aber mit den Westalpen kann man es überhaupt nicht vergleichen. 

Hattet Ihr vielleicht mehr Glück?
Manu


----------



## eurofighter (23. August 2006)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> So, liebe Freunde der Westalpen - jetzt will ich mal hören, wo Ihr Euch in den Westalpen so rumgetrieben habt...!!!
> 
> Leider wurde aus unserem geplanten Frankreich-Urlaub in Lanslevillard / Besans nichts, weil uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Planung machte.
> 
> ...




Ich war in der ersten Juli-Woche bei Briancon.
- Wetter war nicht optimal: Prinzipiell sehr warm für die Höhe, aber nachmittags oft Gewitter.  
- Camping war dafür wie immer perfekt (am "le Bois des Alberts" oberhalb von Briancon )
- tolle Touren gefahren:
   - Chaberton
   - Valleé Clareé - Galibier - Runde
   - Janus
   - Sommelier (leider 150 Hm unterm Pass wegen Gewitter abgebrochen  )
   - Fort de l'Olive
   - Passo Mulattiera

Ansonsten gibt es noch zu erwähnen, daß in Montgenevre an jenem Wochenende die kompletten französischen MTB-Meisterschaften (XC,  Downhill, Trial, ...) ausgetragen wurden. War ganz nett zum zuschauen.
Nebenbei wurden dann auch noch gleich ein Bikepark eröffnet (naja, wem es gefällt; in so einer grandiosen Gegend treibe ich mich jedenfalls lieber in freier Wildbahn rum...)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Rockey (6. September 2006)

Hi - wir planen Ende September / Anfangs Oktober ins Valle di Susa zum biken zu fahren.
Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp für ne günstige Unterkunft geben? Camping wäre auch ok - anscheinend sind die Plätze ja ganz gut?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie die Temperaturen / das Wetter um diese Jahreszeit dort normallerweise ist? (schon zu spät zum biken  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. September 2006)

Naturlich in Briancon bzw. La Vachette ;-)

Leider nur wenige Tage, aber der Col du Granon mit Fort de Olive, Mt. Janus und Mt. Jafferau (nebenan im Valle di Susa) waren drinn. 

Leider bin ich beim Versuch die Assisieta-Kammstraße zu fahren (von Susa aus) voll eigebrochen. Hungerast mit allem Drum und dran. Der Anstieg zur Assisieta ist ein echt schlechter Ort dafür, wie sicher jeder ahnt, der schon mal da war...


----------



## exto (6. September 2006)

Rockey schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie die Temperaturen / das Wetter um diese Jahreszeit dort normallerweise ist? (schon zu spät zum biken  )



Hmmm... zum Fahren evt. noch ok, aber zum Campen vielleicht doch schon n bisschen kühl. Mir ist  vor etwa 2 Wochen schon unterhalb des Iseran das Zelt steif gefroren. (Vor ein Paar Jahren bin ich da mal im August bei Schneefall drüber).

Auch in Brianccon waren dieses Jahr In der letzten Augustwoche nachts schon einstellige Temperaturen angesagt...


----------

